

HBO Wants Google to Censor HBO.com - Lime
http://torrentfreak.com/hbo-wants-google-to-censor-hbo-com-130203/

======
rkudeshi
Just from the screenshot in the article, it looks like at least 14 of the 23
links shown are completely legitimate (the HitFix.com, ihav.net, IGN.com, and
HBO.com ones).

Since I read one of those sites (HitFix.com, a news/reviews site), I'm
actually now curious how many of its articles have been spuriously removed
from Google's index thanks to incorrect takedown requests like this one.

~~~
Dystopian
Google posts all their takedowns to ChillingEffects
(<http://www.chillingeffects.org/>)

From their search HitFix seems to be hit a few times -
[http://www.google.com/custom?q=HitFix.com&sa=Search&...](http://www.google.com/custom?q=HitFix.com&sa=Search&cof=T%3A%2300000%3BLW%3A200%3BALC%3A%230033ff%3BL%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fimages.chillingeffects.org%2Fchilling_effects.gif%3BLC%3A%230033cc%3BLH%3A25%3BBGC%3A%23FFFFFF%3BAH%3Aleft%3BVLC%3A%23336699%3BGL%3A0%3BS%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.chillingeffects.org%3BGALT%3A%23339900%3BAWFID%3A11493b1bed6cf916%3B&domains=www.chillingeffects.org&sitesearch=www.chillingeffects.org)
\- not too much though.

Studios are going to continue mass automated takedowns of legitimate content
until there's some kind of punitive measure put in place for blatantly
incorrect notices.

